# the world we live in..geez...



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2008)

there's a bunch of workers here at the photography lab trying to figure out where to put in the emergency phone. they're debating where to place it so you can dodge bullets behind a large heavy object and call 911 at the same time.

*shakes head*


----------



## Ravie (Aug 27, 2008)

uhhh put it in the bathroom? lol


----------



## Panoramicperspective (Oct 7, 2010)

why would people be shooting in a photography lab? 
alright, first came to mind govt pictures
then came to mind -> school 
are yew at a school? i'll buy a vowel for six hundred
(bathroom was a good idea)


----------



## Danielsama34 (Oct 7, 2010)

cell phone anyone?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah it's at my college. they've put then in all the rooms. such a waste of money.

cell phones, right?! geez!


----------

